# PVC skeleton



## Crunch (Oct 23, 2008)

Is this the one you're looking for?

http://www.halloweenforum.com/tutorials-step-step/104509-my-pvc-skeletons-how.html


----------



## robalex32 (Aug 24, 2010)

Thank you Crunch,yes it was.


----------



## Crunch (Oct 23, 2008)

Happy I could help.


----------

